# Fear Run in Nor Cal Sept. 28th 2013



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of this?

http://www.thefearrun.com/home.html

My husbands coworkers asked if we wanted to do this. Its a 3k night run and after party at the Pleasanton fairgrounds. Costumes, black lights, lasers, strobes.... and you run to the Pirates of Emerson haunt.

I don't run so I may walk it, but I think we are going. Is anyone else on the forum around the area into it? I think its the 1st time they are doing this.


----------

